# The down side to dog parks



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 26, 2018)

As much fun as they are , I had a bad experience once.  My last dog, Poppy ,  was friendly and outgoing . We got her from the Humane Society when she was 6 months old  and when she was about 2 years old, I took her and my other 2 dogs to the dog park.  Some idiot brought in a mastiff . When it saw my "small dog" ... it tried  attacking  her. (The rules say your dog should well socialized to enter ) . At least it's owner was watching and he tackled his dog before it got Poppy. She was never the same after that. She became shy and timid and would just cling onto me until the day  she died ( she was 11. ) I felt so guilty - I still do .

I still think of that every time I go.  The parks around here are all *at your own risk* . I'm just hoping that was a one time thing ,so we'll keep going.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2018)

I've been going to our dog park for over 30 years, and yes, you do take a chance that your dog might be bitten, but those occasions are rare.  Most of the dogs go there on a regular basis, and are friendly and socialized.  That's one of the reasons I don't do weekends there, too many people that only come on the weekend, and their dogs aren't always so trustworthy.   Glad the owner took action and stopped the attack.

Two of my Standard Schnauzers were bitten many years ago at the park, both bites were minor and treated by me at home.  My young dog now has been nipped twice, but barely a flesh would, just overly excited dogs chasing him.  I've seen many Pit Bulls, Mastiffs, Rottis at the park who were very mellow and well socialized with other dogs.  Dogs are dogs, so you do take somewhat of a chance, but I've found that for the most part, all the dogs get along very well.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2018)

The dog park where I live is divided by a chain link fence- Big Dogs and Little Dogs. It works out nicely. See if they will put one up for you.


----------

